# Text message I did not send ?



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

this is a person I text often my name is in her contact list on her iPhone. This person does not delete her messages so there is texts before and after the text in question. this person said I sent her a text (not something very nice) which I did not send. now I always delete my messages so i dont have proof and my phone is usually with me. I strongly suspect her husband is trying to cause trouble between us she has mentioned in the past that he is computer saved so is there a way he could have inserted a fake text


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

It doesn't take a computer savvy person to do this. They can do it with an SMS spoof,

http://spoofsms.net/

or if they have access to the phone itself (like the husband likely does), they can simply enter your name in the phone's caller list for a temporary prepaid phone or a free google voice account.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...google/kcnhkahnjcbndmmehfkdnkjomaanaooo?hl=en


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If your friend does not take your word for it, then maybe it is time to find a new friend. If her husband is doing this, then he has some real issues and your friend has a rough road ahead of her.

Our cell phone was stolen and then some bad stuff was sent to a person on our contact list - our friend that received the message took our word for it immediately when we explained what happened.


----------

